# Park Lawn (PLC Tsx)



## Pluto (Sep 12, 2013)

This is going to be a good growth stock. When it pulls back, hop on board. Hold for 20+ years, Retire. (I hope they steer clear of Alabama).


----------



## CPA Candidate (Dec 15, 2013)

I started buying shares in this company in 2015 at $11-12 and it went sideways for a year but has taken off in the past few months. As usual the market is way behind the story and is now overpaying after a bit of exposure.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

I was following PLC about 4 years ago... even opened thread about it.... wanted to buy, but volume was always 0 - 200 , so after several months I gave up 
Was surprised to see that volume significantly increased....


----------



## GreenAvenue (Dec 28, 2011)

gibor365 said:


> I was following PLC about 4 years ago... even opened thread about it.... wanted to buy, but volume was always 0 - 200 , so after several months I gave up


I remember that. I actually ended up researching and buying and sold them as well... lesson learned.


----------



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

I have followed this stock off and on for years as well never quite hitting my bid price or opting for other purchases. I think this will be a good sector to get into as I don't see immortality affecting the business. layful: I agree with CPA that it is a bit overpriced currently. At some point I may get into this one but I am currently too busy watching the effects of Brexit and looking for an entry price on some oily stocks.

Cheers


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

Anyone remember Loewen's fiasco?


----------



## Pluto (Sep 12, 2013)

Yes.


----------



## hollyhunter (Mar 10, 2016)

PARK LAWN CORPORATION (PLC.V) Positive technical buying signal was on. Looking for breakout at 16.50 with a short term target of 19.27.


----------

